# DIE PARTEI bei Europa Wahl



## LalalukaOC (23. Mai 2014)

Die Partei steht wie schon zur Bundestagswahl auch bei der Europawahl zur Wahl.
Ihr Wahlspruch ist:"Europa ist uns egal!" womit sie Nichtwähler ansprechen wollen.
Das vollständige Wahlpogramm Der Partei findet ihr hier: PARTEI-Programm zur EU-Wahl 2014 | Die PARTEI
Das reich von die Schweiz einmauern bis dazu das Markus Lanz Kinderpornos moderieren soll.
Was haltet ihr von Solchen Spaßparteien


----------



## CoreLHD (23. Mai 2014)

Lustig zu lesen ist das jedenfalls. Es kommt in den Texten aber schon sehr gut rüber, dass nichts davon ernst gemeint ist, das hätten sie vielleicht besser verstecken können.


----------



## hodenbussard (23. Mai 2014)

Mein Kreuz haben die


----------



## n3rd (23. Mai 2014)

Obwohl sich die Politiker/Parteien des öfteren wie Komiker verhalten, muss einem
doch klar sein, dass die Wahl eine ernste Angelegenheit ist. Man kann natürlich 
über die Inhalte der "die Partei" lachen, aber diese wählen? Ist nicht euer Ernst!


----------



## Isoroku (23. Mai 2014)

n3rd schrieb:


> Obwohl sich die Politiker/Parteien des öfteren wie Komiker verhalten, muss einem
> doch klar sein, dass die Wahl eine ernste Angelegenheit ist. Man kann natürlich
> über die Inhalte der "die Partei" lachen, aber diese wählen? Ist nicht euer Ernst!




Moin!

Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Unsere Möglichkeiten, die Politik nach unseren Vorstellungen zu beeinflussen sind ohnehin schon dünn gesät. Alle 5 Jahre Europa- (und in einigen Bundesländern) Kommunalwahl, dazu noch alle vier Jahre Bundestagswahl. Das war's auch schon. 
Da sollte man nicht seine wenigen Stimmen an eine Satirepartei verschenken!
Wer nicht weiß, was er wählen soll: https://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europawahl2014/
Das sollte man zwar nicht als "Gesetz" interpretieren, kann aber doch eine wichtige Orientierungs- bzw. Entscheidungshilfe sein!
Also, Leute:
1. Orientieren
2. Informieren
3. Geht wählen!!!

In diesem Sinne...

MfG!

Iso.

Edith: Der Vollständigkeit halber - Sorry, ich hab' im Eifer des Gefechts die Landtagswahl vergessen.


----------



## Kondar (23. Mai 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Unsere Möglichkeiten, die Politik nach unseren Vorstellungen zu beeinflussen sind ohnehin schon dünn gesät. Alle 5 Jahre Europa- (und in einigen Bundesländern) Kommunalwahl, dazu noch alle vier Jahre Bundestagswahl. Das war's auch schon.
> Da sollte man nicht seine wenigen Stimmen an eine Satirepartei verschenken!
> ...



https://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europawahl2014/
mmm mit dem "Tool" kam ich bei 73,X % NPD raus.
Also so ganz scheind das nicht zu "funktionieren".


----------



## rabe08 (23. Mai 2014)

Die Partei ist für mich die einzige Partei, die noch wählbar ist. CDU/CSU, SPD, Grüne, Linke, vertreten in für mich entscheidenden Punkten Positionen, die für mich nicht tragbar sind. FDP - Hihi. Dann bin ich in keiner Art und Weise rechts-national eingestellt, weder sublim, gemäßigt noch radikal. Deutschland ist für mich eins der schönsten, besten und lebenswertesten Länder der Welt, viele Länder könnten sich davon eine Scheibe abschneider und perfekt ist nunmal nichts, ich finde aber, darauf kann man keine Politik aufbauen. Fällt der komplette Block also auch weg. 

Dann bin ich aus tiefstem Herzen Europäer und stehe voll und ganz hinter der europäischen Einigung. Ich weiß noch, wie man an jeder Grenze kontrolliert wurde, wie man in jedem Land erstmal Geld umtauschen mußte (da gab es übrigens jedesmal eine kleinen Verlust) und ich kann mich auch sehr gut noch an die deutsche Teilung und den Ost-West-Konflikt erinnern. Als ich bei der Bundeswehr war, gab es noch den Warschauer Pakt. Alles, was danach kam, war aus damaliger Sicht unvorstellbar. Ich stehe nicht hinter allem, was mit der EU zu tun hat, aber aus meiner Sicht überzeugen die Vorteile. Aber es ist auch noch ein weiter Weg zu gehen. Den vereinigten Staaten von Europa stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber, was mir allerdings sehr zu denken gegeben hat: Franz Josef Strauß, dieser reaktionäre, atombombengeile Barzi, der die Spiegelaffäre ausgelöst hat, hat  gesagt: "Wir brauchen die vereinigten Staaten von Europa, das ist die einzige Chance, langfristig den Frieden in Europa zu sichern." Hat mir zu denken gegeben.

Die Partei, resp. Sonneborn, wird von eigentlich allen derzeitigen Politikern gehasst, da sie aufzeigen, wie lächerlich und ritualisiert die heutige Politik und auch die Politiker sind. Mein Plan ist: Sonneborn nach Brüssel. Ein Stachel im Arsch des Establishments.

Und noch angemerkt: So toll finde ich die Europawahl nicht. Es gibt da nämlich einen kleinen Haken. Die Wahl des EU-Parlaments genügt ganz objektiv gesehen nicht demokratischen Ansprüchen. Der wichtigste demokratische Grundsatz ist immer noch - korrekt gegendert - One Woman, One Vote. Zur Zeit sieht es so aus: ein Europaparlamentsabgeordneter aus Deutschland steht für 854.167 Einwohner Deutschlands, einer aus Malta für 66.667 Malteser. Eine Stimme aus Malta hat also den 12,8-fachen Wert einer deutschen Stimme. Demokratie ist für mich was anderes.


----------



## T-Drive (23. Mai 2014)

Für dieses mal hab ich mich bei der Europa-/Kommunalwahl schon entschieden, ich nehm am Sonntag den Gasgrill, Holzkohle macht zuviel Arbeit.
Und zum Wahlbunker zu latschen um bei so einem Lobbyistenheini ein Kreuzchen zu machen ist mir die Zeit zu schade, nachher brennen meine Gen-Steaks noch an.


----------



## LalalukaOC (23. Mai 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Die Partei ist für mich die einzige Partei, die noch wählbar ist. CDU/CSU, SPD, Grüne, Linke, vertreten in für mich entscheidenden Punkten Positionen, die für mich nicht tragbar sind. FDP - Hihi. Dann bin ich in keiner Art und Weise rechts-national eingestellt, weder sublim, gemäßigt noch radikal. Deutschland ist für mich eins der schönsten, besten und lebenswertesten Länder der Welt, viele Länder könnten sich davon eine Scheibe abschneider und perfekt ist nunmal nichts, ich finde aber, darauf kann man keine Politik aufbauen. Fällt der komplette Block also auch weg.
> 
> Dann bin ich aus tiefstem Herzen Europäer und stehe voll und ganz hinter der europäischen Einigung. Ich weiß noch, wie man an jeder Grenze kontrolliert wurde, wie man in jedem Land erstmal Geld umtauschen mußte (da gab es übrigens jedesmal eine kleinen Verlust) und ich kann mich auch sehr gut noch an die deutsche Teilung und den Ost-West-Konflikt erinnern. Als ich bei der Bundeswehr war, gab es noch den Warschauer Pakt. Alles, was danach kam, war aus damaliger Sicht unvorstellbar. Ich stehe nicht hinter allem, was mit der EU zu tun hat, aber aus meiner Sicht überzeugen die Vorteile. Aber es ist auch noch ein weiter Weg zu gehen. Den vereinigten Staaten von Europa stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber, was mir allerdings sehr zu denken gegeben hat: Franz Josef Strauß, dieser reaktionäre, atombombengeile Barzi, der die Spiegelaffäre ausgelöst hat, hat  gesagt: "Wir brauchen die vereinigten Staaten von Europa, das ist die einzige Chance, langfristig den Frieden in Europa zu sichern." Hat mir zu denken gegeben.
> 
> ...


 
Interesante Meinun.
Kann man gut nachvollziehen schade das ich noch nicht Wählen darf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Was hhaltet ihr von Solchen Spaßparteien


 
Eigentlich sollten sie in einer Demokratie nicht vorkommen.
Aber Sonneborn ist unterhaltsamer und es ist alle mal besser, wenn Protestwähler die PARTEI ankreuzen, als wenn die Stimmen bei NPD, AFD, REP, KPD, MLPD,... landen.


----------



## Best11163 (23. Mai 2014)

Der wahlomat ist absoluter Schrott. Die Partei ist eine sinnvolle Sache wenn man sich mal genau überlegt was sie macht.

Ich glaub der Link klappt nicht aber hier wird das mal ziemlich gut gezeigt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KceWUt17Hqw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Isoroku (24. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten sie in einer Demokratie nicht vorkommen.
> Aber Sonneborn ist unterhaltsamer und es ist alle mal besser, wenn Protestwähler die PARTEI ankreuzen, als wenn die Stimmen bei NPD, AFD, REP, KPD, MLPD,... landen.



Moin!

Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht, möchte aber anmerken, dass die KPD seit 58 Jahren nicht mehr wählbar ist. Also da kann per se keine Stimme landen...

Nix für ungut und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2014)

Ich werde die Partei wählen. Warum ?

Weil Sonneborn mMn die Gehaltserhöhung eher verdient hat als jeder Berufspolitiker. Und da das Europaparlament ohnehin keine nennenswerte Funktion hat (mal abgesehen davon, den Anschein einer Demokratie aufrechtzuerhalten), kann man da ruhig "spaßwählen".

Bei der Bundes bzw. Landtagswahl würde ich das nicht machen, aber wayne Europaparlament...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

Das Europaparlament hat zwar nicht unbedingt viel zu sagen, aber in einigen Bereichen (z.B. Verbraucher- oder Umweltschutz) ist es seit einigen JAhren deutlich mehr, als eine Spaßveranstaltung. In anderen kann es die Nationalpolitiker aus Kommission/Minster-Rat/EU-Rat zumindest ausbremsen.
Man sollte also durchaus gucken, ob nicht doch eine Partei die eigenen Interessen vertritt, bevor man ins Protestwählerlager wechselt. (Was ich, bei der Auswahl, aber kaum jemanden übel nehmen kann. Wenn man nicht gerade radikaler EU-Gegner ist, dem alles andere egal ist, dann ist es wirklich schwer, eine Partei zu finden, die sich wirklich für die gewünschten Interessen einsetzt )




Isoroku schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht, möchte aber anmerken, dass die KPD seit 58 Jahren nicht mehr wählbar ist. Also da kann per se keine Stimme landen...


 
Hast recht - Verwechslung mit der DKP.

Wobei es echt schwerwiegendere Irrtümer gibt


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man sollte also durchaus gucken, ob nicht doch eine Partei die eigenen Interessen vertritt, bevor man ins Protestwählerlager wechselt. (Was ich, bei der Auswahl, aber kaum jemanden übel nehmen kann.


 
Man sollte meinen dass ich als Mitglied bei den Julis (Junge Liberale) wüsste, welche Partei meinen Ansichten nahesteht. Allerdings hat mich die FDP in den 4 Jahren an der Regierung so dermaßen enttäuscht, die ist (für mich) einfach unwählbar.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2014)

Die FDP kann man schon nicht wählen weil die gerne alles privatisieren würden und einen sich selbst regulierenden Markt haben wollen würden.

Das Privatisierung aber totaler Blödsinn ist (außer der Staat hält an dem Unternehmen dann 100%, wie z.B. bei der Bahn) sieht man an den Energiekonzernen und am Festnetz der Telekom. Würden die meisten Aktionäre nicht immer nur den schnellen Reibach aus sein (Hedgefonds...) könnten die Unternehmen auch mal wirklich langfristig investieren. Beamtenanstallten sind natürlich auch nicht toll (siehe ehemalige Post und Flatrate oder wo die Staatsbahn überall Geld liegen gelassen hat Stichwort: Einkaufszentrum Bahnhof...) 

Und der Markt reguliert sich auch nicht selbst. Die Großkonzerne würden dann nur noch tun was sie wollen


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Für dieses mal hab ich mich bei der Europa-/Kommunalwahl schon entschieden, ich nehm am Sonntag den Gasgrill, Holzkohle macht zuviel Arbeit.
> Und zum Wahlbunker zu latschen um bei so einem Lobbyistenheini ein Kreuzchen zu machen ist mir die Zeit zu schade, nachher brennen meine Gen-Steaks noch an.


 
Beschwer dich aber nicht hinterher wenn die falschen Lobbyistenheinis an der Macht sind. Jeder Staatsbürger hat das Recht zur Mitbestimmung und das sollte man meiner Meinung nach auch in Anspruch nehmen. Wenn einem keine der Parteien zusagt, kann man immer noch ungültig wählen, was immer noch besser ist als gar nicht zu wählen. Denn jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist eine geschenkte Stimme für die Stärkste Partei.

 Aber leider sieht es in unserem Land so aus, dass die meisten Lute einfach zu desinteressiert oder zu faul sind sich mit dem Thema Politik ausienander zu setzen. "Was kann ich denn schon ändern?" ist glaub ich der meist gesagte satz in diesem Zusammenhang, sehr schade und traurig eigentlich. Jeder sollte so handeln als ob alles von ihm alleine abhängen würde, dann könnte man auch etwas erreichen. Aber man geht ja lieber den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Die die nicht zur Wahl gehen sind meistens die, die hinterher am lautesten jammern und mosern wie ******* doch alles ist. Sorry aber hab ich kein Verständnis für.

Zum thema, Die PARTEI, die sind alle gar von der TITANIC, da sollte man ja schon wissen woher der Wind weht, ich finds gut, endlich mal etwas Schwung in der sonst doch ziemlich drögen Politiklandschaft, obwohl die AfD natürlich auch einiges an Unterhaltungspotetial hat, wenn  Herr Lucke mal wieder in eine Kamera stammelt oder das Studio verlässt weil er argumentativ auf ganz wackeligen Füßrn steht


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2014)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Wenn einem keine der Parteien zusagt, kann man immer noch ungültig wählen, was immer noch besser ist als gar nicht zu wählen. Denn jede nicht abgegebene Stimme ist eine geschenkte Stimme für die Stärkste Partei.


 
Bitte was ? Eine ungültige Stimme hat exakt den selben Effekt wie eine nicht abgegebene Stimme, mal abgesehen davon dass man die Wahlbeteiligung so hochtreibt und den Leuten im Wahllokal eine Menge Arbeit macht.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2014)

Im Grunde genommen ist die Idee dahinter keine schlechte... Nichtwähler animieren, statt die Wahlbeteiligung in den Keller sinken zu lassen, wodurch Vereine wie NPD, AfD, ProNRW, .... einen größeren Anteil bekommen. Weil so traurig wie es ist: Diese Idioten gehen wenigstens wählen ...


----------



## LalalukaOC (24. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bitte was ? Eine ungültige Stimme hat exakt den selben Effekt wie eine nicht abgegebene Stimme, mal abgesehen davon dass man die Wahlbeteiligung so hochtreibt und den Leuten im Wahllokal eine Menge Arbeit macht.


 
Das seh ich anders man zeigt das man sich für Politik in unserem Land interessiert und  das man die Demokratie unterstützt und nicht ablehnt.
Das ist immernoch besser als Leute die Gar nicht wählen weil ihnen keine Partei gefällt oder ihr Kreuz Dan bei der NPD und anderen Idioten setzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

Ein paar Punkte würden mir ja gefallen, aber wählen eher nicht. Wer sagt denn wenn die an der Macht Nebenluft ziehen die nicht auch auf dumme Gedanken kommen.
 CDU/CSU, SPD, Grüne und FDP würde ich ja auch ein Kreuz geben nur werden die nicht auf dem Zettel gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen dass ich als Mitglied bei den Julis (Junge Liberale) wüsste, welche Partei meinen Ansichten nahesteht. Allerdings hat mich die FDP in den 4 Jahren an der Regierung so dermaßen enttäuscht, die ist (für mich) einfach unwählbar.




Also die FDP hat in den 4 Jahren ziemlich genau das gemacht, was ich von ihr erwartet hatte und, soweit ich es gelesen habe, auch das, was sie in ihrem Wahlprogram angekündigt hatte. Imho ist die FDP derzeit mit die Partei, bei der man am ehesten weiß, was man bekommt. Wenn man das nicht mag, wofür die FDP steht (und da kenne ich sehr viele Gründe für  ), ist sie natürlich trotzdem nicht wählbar - ich frag mich aber, wie man mit dieser Einstellung zu den Julis kommt?




LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Das seh ich anders man zeigt das man sich für Politik in unserem Land interessiert und  das man die Demokratie unterstützt und nicht ablehnt.
> Das ist immernoch besser als Leute die Gar nicht wählen weil ihnen keine Partei gefällt oder ihr Kreuz Dan bei der NPD und anderen Idioten setzen


 
Das ist sicherlich richtig - aber das hat Elvis_Cooper nicht gesagt. Ihm ging es um die Auswirkung von nicht abgegebenen bzw. ungültigen Stimmen auf das Wahlergebnis. Und da gibt es in der Tat keinerlei Unterschiede.


----------



## LalalukaOC (24. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich richtig - aber das hat Elvis_Cooper nicht gesagt. Ihm ging es um die Auswirkung von nicht abgegebenen bzw. ungültigen Stimmen auf das Wahlergebnis. Und da gibt es in der Tat keinerlei Unterschiede.


 
Das sehe ich anders die Wahlbeteiligung zeist du damit ja hoch.
Ich würde lieber ungültig Wählen als gar nicht


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Beschwer dich aber nicht hinterher wenn die falschen Lobbyistenheinis an der Macht sind.
> 
> Aber leider sieht es in unserem Land so aus, dass die meisten Lute einfach zu desinteressiert oder zu faul sind sich mit dem Thema Politik ausienander zu setzen. "Was kann ich denn schon ändern?" ist glaub ich der meist gesagte satz in diesem Zusammenhang, sehr schade und traurig eigentlich. Jeder sollte so handeln als ob alles von ihm alleine abhängen würde, dann könnte man auch etwas erreichen. Aber man geht ja lieber den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Die die nicht zur Wahl gehen sind meistens die, die hinterher am lautesten jammern und mosern wie ******* doch alles ist. Sorry aber hab ich kein Verständnis für.


Da kann und will ich dir nicht widersprechen.
Ich jammer schon jahrelang, und ging jahrelang(40) wählen. Aber jetzt hab ich halt mal die Schnauze voll, zumal hier bei der örtlichen Kommunalwahl das Grauen herrscht.
Sprich die großen Pfeifen im Gemeinderat wollen bestätigt werden, alternativ von noch größeren abgelöst werden.
Von den Brüssler Bürokraten will ich gar nicht anfangen ...
Der Grill ist einsatzbereit.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2014)

@LalaukaOC Das einzige was du mit einer ungültigen Stimme bewirkst ist mehr Arbeit für die Wahlhelfer. 
Ich werde bei der Kommunalwahl die "Die PARTEI" wählen, da ich mit keiner anderen Partei zufrieden bin, aber nicht will, dass durch meine Faulheit, die extremen Parteien mehr Prozente bekommen.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. Mai 2014)

Tatsache, es macht keinen Unterschied, mein Fehler. Naja hab ich mich mal wieder öffentlich zum Fallobst gemacht weil ich einem Irrglauben unterlag


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Zumindest für den Prozentsatz der Wahlbeteiligung macht es einen.


----------



## LalalukaOC (24. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Zumindest für den Prozentsatz der Wahlbeteiligung macht es einen.


 
Ja und genau das meine ich du zeigst das du mit der Demokratie zufrieden bist indem du die Wahlbeteiligung erhöhst und viel mehr arbeit für die Wahlhelfer ist das ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## othm (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn man schon wählen geht, dann sollte man auch in der Lage sein sich für einen KAndidaten/Partei zu entscheiden.. lieber einen totalen Außenseiter die Stimme geben als den Zettel ungültig zu machen..


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Ja und genau das meine ich du zeigst das du mit der Demokratie zufrieden bist indem du die Wahlbeteiligung erhöhst und viel mehr arbeit für die Wahlhelfer ist das ja nicht unbedingt.



Nicht zu wählen ist legitim, und kann zum Ausdruck bringen dass man halt eben nicht zufrieden ist mit dem jetzigen Zustand der Verhältnisse.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn du nicht wählst unterstützt du die extremen Parteien  allein deswegen würde ich zur Wahl gehen.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Nichtwähler unterstützen aber damit sowohl die "Etablierten" als auch die "Extremen" - lieber den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner wählen als gar nicht. Denn die Anhänger der einen oder anderen Seite gehen i.d.R. konsequent wählen - würden sich die Nichtwähler ihrer Macht bewusst werden und ihre Möglichkeiten nutzen, könnte sich viel ändern.

Edit: Da war ich ein bisschen langsam...


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2014)

Man kann auch sagen, dass Nichtwähler, alle zur Wahl angetreten Parteien wählen.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

So schauts aus - was ganz besonders bitter ist, da man sich sowohl seiner Partizipationsmöglichkeit bzgl. der Parlamentsbildung beraubt als auch alle unliebsamen Parteien dadurch stärkt, dass man einfach gar nicht wählt. Diese Wahl sollte doch geradezu ideal sein - komplett ohne Hürden kann jeder die Partei wählen, von der er sich noch am ehesten vertreten fühlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Zumindest für den Prozentsatz der Wahlbeteiligung macht es einen.


 
Aber die ist eben nicht Teil des Wahlergebnisses und hat erst recht nichts mit dem Anteil der stärksten Partei zu tun - genau darum ging es aber in der ursprünglichen Aussage.




T-Drive schrieb:


> Nicht zu wählen ist legitim, und kann zum Ausdruck bringen dass man halt eben nicht zufrieden ist mit dem jetzigen Zustand der Verhältnisse.


 
Das kann vielleicht dahinter stecken, aber es wird defintiv nicht dadurch zum Ausdruck gebracht. Wer andere Verhältnisse will, der bringt dies zum Ausdruck, in dem er eine Partei wählt, die Änderungen in die richtige Richtung vertritt. Wer mit den zur Wahl stehenden Parteien nicht zufrieden ist (was rein gar nichts mit der Zufriedenheit mit den Zuständen zu tun hat), der sollte ebenfalls nicht nicht-wählen, sondern entweder ungültig oder, noch besser, eine Spaßpartei. Denn damit macht er deutlich, dass er sich sehr wohl informiert hat und Interesse an der Wahl hat und er stellt zugleich sicher, dass die Macht der Parteien, die er alle nicht mag, reduziert wird.
Nicht wählen dagegen kann genauso gut als Faulheit interpretiert werden - damit drückt man gar nichts aus.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer andere Verhältnisse will, der bringt dies zum Ausdruck, in dem er eine Partei wählt, die Änderungen in die richtige Richtung vertritt.



 Die muss ja wohl erst noch gegründet werden, aus mit Antilobby-Gen behandelten Mitgliedern.

Ihr habt ja alle Recht, gebts mir nur ... 
ich denke im Prinzip genau so. Aber dieses mal wird mich nichts und niemand an die Urne schleppen, wenn ihr meint von mir aus auch aus Faulheit 

Und wegen dieser Witzpartei schon dreimal nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2014)

Dann musst in den nächsten Jahren alles klaglos ertragen was kommt, da du diesen Prozess nicht aktiv mitgestalten wolltest.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Das muss ich und ihr auch so, schon Jahrelang.


----------



## beren2707 (24. Mai 2014)

Es gibt aber immere kleinere Übel - kleine Trippelschritte auf dem Weg in eine andere (nicht allgemein "bessere") Richtung sind mir lieber als ein Sprint in Richtung Abgrund.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das muss ich auch so, schon Jahrelang.



Aber wir können zumindest sagen, dass wir was dagegen getan haben.  
Egal, ich will dich zu nichts zwingen.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Mich zwingen 

Ich will um Jottes Willen auch niemand überzeugen nicht zu wählen, nur meinen Frust über die Seuche loswerden 



> Es gibt aber immere kleinere Übel - kleine Trippelschritte auf dem Weg in eine andere (nicht allgemein "bessere") Richtung sind mir lieber als ein Sprint in Richtung Abgrund.



Die EU ist der Nachfolger der EWG -> Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft. Solange es nicht Richtung VSE geht -Vereinigte Staaten Europa-  haben diese Kapitalmarionetten von mir keine Stimme zu erwarten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2014)

Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, gewinnen immer die Großen die bis zum Hals in anderer Körperöffnungen stecken oder die 2. Garde wittert Morgenluft und wird zum Wendehals


----------



## T-Drive (24. Mai 2014)

Die kleinen hängt man,

die großen lässt man laufen, - nach Brüssel


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also die FDP hat in den 4 Jahren ziemlich genau das gemacht, was ich von ihr erwartet hatte und, soweit ich es gelesen habe, auch das, was sie in ihrem Wahlprogram angekündigt hatte.



Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt anders. Klar, die FDP hatte in der Koalition aufgrund der Mehrheitsverhältnisse nur geringen Einfluss, und dementsprechend konnte man natürlich nicht erwarten dass sie ihr Programm 1:1 umsetzen kann. Aber zumindest die im Koalitionsvertrag ausgehandelten Punkte hätte man so auch umsetzen müssen, und dass ist der FDP leider nicht gelungen.

Besonders verärgert hat mich z.B. die Kehrtwende in der Energiepolitik nach Fukushima. Jahrelang argumentiert man, dass unsere AKW's ach so sicher sind und noch einige Zeit billige/saubere Energie liefern können (ich möchte jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren ob das stimmt ist oder nicht), und plötzlich vertritt man das genaue Gegenteil der bisherigen Position.
Nicht etwa wegen neuen Erkenntnissen, nein, einzig und allein weil man die emotionsgeladene Stimmung ausnutzen wollte um sich ein paar Wählerstimmen dazuzuverdienen.

Durch sowas wird eine Partei einfach absolut unglaubwürdig. Und wenn ich mir die Wahlergebnisse so angucke scheinen das eine Menge FDP-Wähler ähnlich zu sehen...

Zu den Julis habe ich übrigens gefunden nachdem verkündet wurde, dass die Champions League ab sofort für günstige 50 Millionen im ZDF zu sehen ist, das hat für mich das Fass einfach zum überlaufen gebracht.
Die Julis waren (und sind) soweit ich weiß die einzige einer Partei nahestehende Organisation, die die Abschaffung der GEZ und eine drastische Reduzierung der Rundfunkgebühren fordert, deswegen bin ich denen dann mal beigetreten und zahle seitdem 2,50€ Mitgliedbeitrag pro Monat.

Allerdings bin ich da jetzt nicht sonderlich aktiv, denn gerade hier in Bremen ist es sehr frustrierend liberal zu sein... Rot-Grün treibt Bremen seit Jahrzehnten immer tiefer in die Schuldenfalle, und trotzdem werden die gewählt wie die CSU in Bayern...


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Besonders verärgert hat mich z.B. die Kehrtwende in der Energiepolitik nach Fukushima. Jahrelang argumentiert man, dass unsere AKW's ach so sicher sind und noch einige Zeit billige/saubere Energie liefern können (ich möchte jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren ob das stimmt ist oder nicht), und plötzlich vertritt man das genaue Gegenteil der bisherigen Position.
> Nicht etwa wegen neuen Erkenntnissen, nein, einzig und allein weil man die emotionsgeladene Stimmung ausnutzen wollte um sich ein paar Wählerstimmen dazuzuverdienen.


 
Aber das ist doch nichts neues.
Politiker sind vor allem erst mal daran interessiert dass sie an der Macht bleiben.
Dazu braucht es Stimmen des Volkes.
Also profiliert man sich indem man das sagt was das Volk hören will.
Merkel hat das perfektioniert.


----------



## Laudian (25. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch nichts neues.


 
Stimmt schon. Aber gutheißen muss man es ja trotzdem nicht  Deswegen werde ich halt Die PARTEI wählen.


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum Merkel immer wieder gewählt wird. Ein großteil der Bevölkerung muss dermaßen dumm sein.

Alleine die viel beworbene schwarze Null ist der größte Blödsinn: Infrastruktur ist teilweise dermaßen im Arsch (Schnellstaßen mit Spurrillen, wo bei Regen schon mit 60 das Aquaplaning beginnen kann, von manchen Straßen innerorts will ich garnicht reden, im Glasfaserausbau sind wir in Europa auch eher hinten, vielen Eisenbahnbrücken sind kurz davor nicht mehr benutzt werden zu dürfen!). Es wird an den Komunen gespart ohne Ende und das geht definitv nach hinten los.

Die PARTEI tut der EU garantiert gut (v.a. wenn jetzt dann ein paar sehr rechte und linke Parteien ins Parlament einziehen), weil die diesen Parteien eben mit Satiere zerlegen werden (siehe Die PARTEI hilft AFD bei Kundgebung: http://www.rtl-hessen.de/video/4349/protest-hochburg-frankfurt (fand leider nur einen RTL link))


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2014)

> Ich verstehe nicht warum Merkel immer wieder gewählt wird. Ein großteil der Bevölkerung muss dermaßen dumm sein.


 Vielleicht ein Teil davon, aber die Masse dürfte erzkonservativ sein oder Ü60


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Teil davon, aber die Masse dürfte erzkonservativ sein oder Ü60



Das ist beinahe Gehirnwäsche(), meine Oma wählt immer CDU und beschwert sich nachher wie schlecht diese ist, aber was anderes wählen kann sie, warum auch immer, nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum Merkel immer wieder gewählt wird. Ein großteil der Bevölkerung muss dermaßen dumm sein.


 
Das hat mit dumm nichts zu tun.
Viele Leute in Deutschland schauen sich um und sehen bzw. lesen -- durch die Medien die Merkel natürlich hoch leben lassen und nie was kritisches über sie schreiben würden -- wie schlecht es allen anderen in Europa geht und wie super Deutschland doch da steht. Sieht man auch in den ganzen Talk Shows wie die Politik jubelt -- inzwischen die SPD Leute mit die letzten Sommer noch schwer gemeckert hatten -- und schon wird den Bürgern suggeriert dass es ihnen hier echt klasse geht.
Ergo wählen sie das was sie schon kennen weil sie wissen wie es damit läuft. Merkel hat ja im TV Duell gesagt "Sie kennen mich".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Mai 2014)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Solange es nicht Richtung VSE geht -Vereinigte Staaten Europa-  haben diese Kapitalmarionetten von mir keine Stimme zu erwarten.


 
Die VSE wären nicht so gut denn es würde darin enden das alle europäischen Sprachen außer Englisch aussterben.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2014)

Die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa kommen nicht.
Das würden schon alleine die Franzosen nie mitmachen.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die VSE wären nicht so gut denn es würde darin enden das alle europäischen Sprachen außer Englisch aussterben.



Das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn sie kommen dann hat unsere Regierung geschafft was man vor 70 Jahren nicht geschafft hat...


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die VSE wären nicht so gut denn es würde darin enden das alle europäischen Sprachen außer Englisch aussterben.



Wie kommst Du denn darauf?


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2014)

Als wenn die Sprache ein Grund wäre für oder gegen irgendwas wäre... 

Die Partei ist mMn schon eine Überlegung wert. Ich habe sie selbst bei der letzten Bundestagswahl auch gewählt, die Parteien im Bundestag sind zumindest auf Bundesebene für mich unwählbar. Und da die Unterschiede auf Bundesebene eh kaum noch vorhanden sind, hatte ich auch nicht das Gefühl, meine Stimme zu verschenken. Anders sah es auf Landesebene aus (Hessen), da gibts ja doch noch ein paar Unterschiede, Stichwort Flughafen z.B. Also das Kreuzchen bei den Grünen gemacht... naja, einmal und nie wieder. Wenn einer der "grünsten" Landesverbände der Grünen mit den Nazis und Populisten der Hessen-CDU koaliert, dann zeigt dass doch ganz gut die politische Situation.
Und auf EU-Ebene muss es dann eben die Linke sein, denn ich denke, dass hier die Stimme noch relativ viel bewirken kann. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mein Kreuzchen so machen, dass ich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss, wenn das Freihandelsabkommen kommt. Bei aller Sympathie zur Partei. Nächste Bundestagswahl gibts dann wieder das Kreuz von mir.


----------



## MonKAY (25. Mai 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> https://www.wahl-o-mat.de/europawahl2014/
> mmm mit dem "Tool" kam ich bei 73,X % NPD raus.
> Also so ganz scheind das nicht zu "funktionieren".


 Entweder du hast das Tool falsch bedient, was recht unwahrscheinlich ist, da man ja nur seine Einstellung zu den gegebenen Themen und die Gewichtung angeben muss, oder du hast mehr mit der NPD gemeinsam als du denkst.
Bei mir hatten sie 59% und somit 9% mehr als die CDU, was aber hauptsächlich durch Themen wie Snowden etc entstanden ist. Man kann recht schnell zu hohen Prozenten (70+) mit den rechten Parteien kommen wenn man sich gegen Einwanderung und Euro stellt.


----------



## Laudian (25. Mai 2014)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...es würde darin enden das alle europäischen Sprachen außer Englisch aussterben.


 
Ich habe jetzt 5 mal zu einer sarkastischen Antwort angesetzt, aber ich konnte den Satz einfach nicht zuende bringen. Deswegen die einfache Frage: Würdest du es ernsthaft als negativ beurteilen, wenn europaweit die gleiche Sprache gesprochen würde ?

In meinen Augen hätte das einfach so eine Unmenge an Vorteilen, dass ich jetzt garnicht damit beginnen möchte die alle aufzuzählen... Aber einen Nachteil kann ich in einer gemeinsamen Sprache beim besten Willen nicht entdecken.


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt 5 mal zu einer sarkastischen Antwort angesetzt, aber ich konnte den Satz einfach nicht zuende bringen. Deswegen die einfache Frage: Würdest du es ernsthaft als negativ beurteilen, wenn europaweit die gleiche Sprache gesprochen würde ?
> 
> In meinen Augen hätte das einfach so eine Unmenge an Vorteilen, dass ich jetzt garnicht damit beginnen möchte die alle aufzuzählen... Aber einen Nachteil kann ich in einer gemeinsamen Sprache beim besten Willen nicht entdecken.



Ja, wenn es morgen einmal blitzt und knallt und alle in Europa sprechen nach dem Aufwachen die gleiche Sprache, dann kann ich daran auch keinen Nachteil erkennen. Nur wird das kaum passieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2014)

AfD 6,5%  Sehr schön!


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

Die haben gar kein Prozent verdient.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2014)

"Sie löst zwar keine Probleme, nennt die Dinge aber beim Namen."

Na wenn das schon den Leuten reicht, um eine Partei zu wählen, dann gute Nacht Demokratie.
Jedes Prozent ist da zu viel.


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

Dinge beim Namen zu nennen ist manchmal mehr als das was die aktuelle Politik macht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> "Sie löst zwar keine Probleme, nennt die Dinge aber beim Namen."
> 
> Na wenn das schon den Leuten reicht, um eine Partei zu wählen, dann gute Nacht Demokratie.
> Jedes Prozent ist da zu viel.


 
Die Leute wählen ja auch Parteien, die weder Dinge beim Namen nennen, noch etwas dafür oder dagegen tun. Ist das jetzt besser?



Best11163 schrieb:


> Die haben gar kein Prozent verdient.


 
Solche Aussagen gehören doch eher ins Jahr 1933 und nicht ins Jahr 2014. Schlag mal das Wort "Demokratie" im Lexikon nach, dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine. Es kann sich keiner als "demokratisch" bezeichnen, der sich zu solchen Aussagen hinreißen lässt.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Leute wählen ja auch Parteien, die weder Dinge beim Namen nennen, noch etwas dafür oder dagegen tun. Ist das jetzt besser?



Die AfD nennt Dinge beim Namen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass diese Dinge auch zutreffen. Irgendwelche Thesen aufstellen und dann behaupten, "man nenne Dinge beim Namen", ist ja kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der AfD. Jede Partei nennt irgendwelche Dinge beim Namen.

Zum Thema: die Partei hats ja nun leider nicht gepackt. Schade, aber zu verschmerzen. Dafür dann eben in den Bundestag nächstes Mal.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Mai 2014)

Man weiß es nicht, bei so knappen Sachen warte ich lieber.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die AfD nennt Dinge beim Namen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass diese Dinge auch zutreffen. Irgendwelche Thesen aufstellen und dann behaupten, "man nenne Dinge beim Namen", ist ja kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der AfD. Jede Partei nennt irgendwelche Dinge beim Namen.
> 
> Zum Thema: die Partei hats ja nun leider nicht gepackt. Schade, aber zu verschmerzen. Dafür dann eben in den Bundestag nächstes Mal.


 
Aber sie spricht Dinge an, welche die etablierten Parteien nicht wahrhaben wollen oder sich nicht trauen, diese öffentlich zu formulieren.


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

> Solche Aussagen gehören doch eher ins Jahr 1933 und nicht ins Jahr 2014. Schlag mal das Wort "Demokratie" im Lexikon nach, dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine. Es kann sich keiner als "demokratisch" bezeichnen, der sich zu solchen Aussagen hinreißen lässt.


Doch. Wieso denn nicht? Das hat mal rein gar nichts mit Demokratie zu tun.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Dann denkst du, dass du etwas wärst, was du nicht bist.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Mai 2014)

Genau, alle "bösen" Parteien (wer legt das fest?) verbieten und nur noch eine Einheitsliste. DAS ist Demokratie.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Genau, alle "bösen" Parteien (wer legt das fest?) verbieten und nur noch eine Einheitsliste. DAS ist Demokratie.


 
Hat irgendjemand irgendetwas von verbieten gesagt?
Man kanns doch wohl ******* finden, dass eine Partei zu viele Stimmen hat, oder? Komisches Demokratieverständnis, wenn jeder jede Partei gut finden soll, wie soll man dann wählen?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2014)

Er hat gesagt, dass er findet, dass die AFD keine Stimme verdient hat, was eindeutig antidemokratisch ist. Er darf sie natürlich ******* finden, aber in einer Demokratie muss man auch andere Meinungen dulden.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Mai 2014)

War überspitzt formuliert als Steigerung zur kompletten Ablehnung einer Partei. Wenn ein Prozentsatz der Wähler sich für eine Partei entscheiden, dann hat diese die Stimmen "verdient". Ob man sich mit der Partei identifizieren kann oder nicht, ist dabei egal.


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

Es ist nicht antidemokratisch zu sagen, dass man denkt dass eine Partei keine Stimme verdient hat. Wieso sollte es auch? Ich akzeptiere jede Stimme, aber ich finde einfach die poltitk dieser Partei nicht gut und denke, dass jede Stimme für diese Partei eine zu viel ist. Wie bereits gesagt lehne ich diese Partei stark ab. Was ihr da sonst noch so reininterpretiert weiß ich nicht.

Wer sagt denn, dass ich sie verbieten will ? Parteien verbieten halte ich nicht für richtig.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2014)

Völliger Blödsinn, daran ist absolut gar nichts antidemokratisch. Man wird ja wohl noch hoffen können, dass manche Parteien keine Rolle in der Politik spielen werden. Ansonsten wäre Wählen an sich doch antidemokratisch, weil man, wenn man einer Partei eine Stimme gibt automatisch hofft, dass die anderen Parteien weniger Stimmen haben, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2014)

Ist doch eh egal, jeder soll wählen was er will aber wie immer gewinnen die Mumien


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Besonders verärgert hat mich z.B. die Kehrtwende in der Energiepolitik nach Fukushima. Jahrelang argumentiert man, dass unsere AKW's ach so sicher sind und noch einige Zeit billige/saubere Energie liefern können (ich möchte jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren ob das stimmt ist oder nicht), und plötzlich vertritt man das genaue Gegenteil der bisherigen Position.



Hmm - das habe ich seinerzeit gar nicht so mitbekommen. Hatte eigentlich den Eindruck, dass die FDP-Führung ziemlich angepisst davon war, dass Merkel die Einigung mit, der die Atomindustrie -nach eigener Aussagen- "ganz gut leben konnte " so mir nichts dir nichts gegen eine rechtlich fragwürdige Sofort-Abschaltung eingetauscht hat.

Und in anderen Punkten waren sie durchaus erfolgreich - Mehrwertssteuerpende, Ausheblung der Umweltausgleichsflächen, Zerschlagung der Solarindustrie, Verlangsamung von Gebäudesanierungen, Industrieweite Abschaffung der EEG-Umlage, Abschaffung der Entwicklungshilfe,...
Doch da gäbs einiges, wo die FDP genau das gemacht hat, was ich von ihr erwartet habe  (naja: Eigentlich eher , aus meiner Sicht  ). Verglichen mit ihrem Stimmenanteil waren sie zwar etwas weniger erfolgreich, als die Grünen zuvor - aber man musste ja auch noch Jobs für weite Teile der oberen Parteiebenen schaffen 



> Zu den Julis habe ich übrigens gefunden nachdem verkündet wurde, dass die Champions League ab sofort für günstige 50 Millionen im ZDF zu sehen ist, das hat für mich das Fass einfach zum überlaufen gebracht.
> Die Julis waren (und sind) soweit ich weiß die einzige einer Partei nahestehende Organisation, die die Abschaffung der GEZ und eine drastische Reduzierung der Rundfunkgebühren fordert, deswegen bin ich denen dann mal beigetreten und zahle seitdem 2,50€ Mitgliedbeitrag pro Monat.



Tjo. Leider betrifft das Unternehmen nur in geringem Maße, weswegen es der FDP reicht, wenn sie ÖR-Regelungen für Firmenfahrzeuge passend hinbiegt 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat mit dumm nichts zu tun.
> Viele Leute in Deutschland schauen sich um und sehen bzw. lesen -- durch die Medien die Merkel natürlich hoch leben lassen und nie was kritisches über sie schreiben würden -- wie schlecht es allen anderen in Europa geht und wie super Deutschland doch da steht. Sieht man auch in den ganzen Talk Shows wie die Politik jubelt -- inzwischen die SPD Leute mit die letzten Sommer noch schwer gemeckert hatten -- und schon wird den Bürgern suggeriert dass es ihnen hier echt klasse geht.



Und die doppelte Ironie dabei:
Das, was den Leuten erfolgreich als "gut gehen" verkauft wird (obwohl es immer mehr Leuten ziemlich schlecht geht), ist noch nicht einmal auf Merkels Mist gewachsen, sondern 100% Schröders Agenda 2010...
Die Leute wählen also wegen Dingen, die die SPD gemacht, die Union, weil sie glauben, das Ergebnis würde dem entsprechen, was die Linke herbeifantasiert.
Und am Ende kommt eine Politik dabei heraus, die an die NPD erinnert und Wähler von der FDP zu den Grünen wandern lässt.





Threshold schrieb:


> Die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa kommen nicht.
> Das würden schon alleine die Franzosen nie mitmachen.


 
Oooch, solange es die EUE werden... 




Monsjo schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


 
Zumal die Briten nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge die letzten wären, die mitmachen würden.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn sie kommen dann hat unsere Regierung geschafft was man vor 70 Jahren nicht geschafft hat...


 
Das ganz Europa uns haßt?




MonKAY schrieb:


> Entweder du hast das Tool falsch bedient, was recht unwahrscheinlich ist, da man ja nur seine Einstellung zu den gegebenen Themen und die Gewichtung angeben muss, oder du hast mehr mit der NPD gemeinsam als du denkst.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Bei Nischenparteien produziert der Wahl-O-Mat eigentlich immer Fehler, weil er nicht berücksichtigt, wie wichtig ein bestimmtes Thema für eine Partei ist bzw. wie ernst die es meiden. Bei mir haben sich schon Reps und bibeltreue Christen um den ersten Platz gestritten - und ich denke jeder, der meine Äußerungen hier verfolgt, wird zustimmen, dass nicht so ganz passt. Letztlich zählt es halt gleich, wenn die Grünen den Boom im Bereich der Öko-Landwirtschaft anzapfen und fördern wolen, wenn die Linken 1:1 die Grünen Aussagen zum Thema Stadtbegrünung kopiert haben und wenn die NPD die deutsche Eiche feiert. Aber die reale Politik bzw. die Ansichten, bei denen man wirklich die eine oder andere Partei wählen sollte, die sind grundverschieden.

Dazu kommt halt noch, dass die Themenauswahl zu starken Verschiebungen führen kann, denn kaum jemand ist auch nur mit 50% des Wahlprogrammes einer großen Partei einverstanden. Der Trick besteht halt darin, jenseits des Wahl-O-Mats, zu berücksichtigen, welchen Teil des Wahlprogrammes welche Partei wie (nicht) umsetzen würde. Die FDP z.B. hatte während der vorletzten Bundestagswahl auch eine ganze Reihe Umweltschutzthemen, die sie "befürwortet" - und so stand das auch im Wahl-O-Mat. Dummerweise waren die kaum mit den "die FDP wird"-Aussagen im Wirtschaftsteil des Wahlprogramms vereinbar und natürlich hat die FDP letzten umgesetzt.




Best11163 schrieb:


> Dinge beim Namen zu nennen ist manchmal mehr als das was die aktuelle Politik macht.


 
Mir wäre quasi nichts bekannt, was die AfD "beim Namen" genannt hat, was 
a) stimmte
und 
b) nicht zuvor schon von Linken, FDP oder -alzu oft- NPD kritisiert worden wäre.

Wenn man genauer hinhört findet man selbst bei den "bloß nicht anecken"-SPD&CDUlern die meisten Ansichten wieder. Aber das ganze nützt halt nichts ohne pratikable Vorschläge, wie es denn rund um besser werden könnte. Einfach nur meckern kann man der Heute Show überlassen (oder der Titanic), dafür braucht man keine Partei (PARTEI).


----------



## Best11163 (25. Mai 2014)

Deswegen sagte ich manchmal...

Außerdem titanic um die PARTEI ist ja so ziemlich die selbe Organisation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt, dass er findet, dass die AFD keine Stimme verdient hat, was eindeutig antidemokratisch ist. Er darf sie natürlich ******* finden, aber in einer Demokratie muss man auch andere Meinungen dulden.


 
Funktionierende Demokratie fußt auf mündigen, gebildeten Bürgern, die ihre Wahlentscheidung gut informiert treffen. Wenn eine Partei nur durch Täuschung und Populismus Wähler auf ihre Seite zieht, hat das mit erfolgreicher Demokratie wenig zu tun, diese Partei hat sich einen demokratischen Wahlerfolg wort-wörtlich "nicht verdient". Das festzuhalten ist somit umgekehrt nicht anti-demokratisch - es ist allenfalls unzutreffend, wenn die Partei eben doch Inhalte zu bieten hat.

Darüber hinaus gibt es auch noch Parteien, die selbst demokratiefeindlich sind. Auch hier kann man einer Partei ihre Erfolge übelnehmen und ist dabei sogar noch pro-demokratisch.


----------



## 442 (25. Mai 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist jede Stimme gegen Rechts eine gute Stimme. Und klar gewinnen die "Mumien", da die meisten neueren Parteien ja anti-europäisch eingestellt sind und das ist etwas, was der Durchschnittsbürger dann doch wieder nicht möchte. Wieso denn alles einreißen, was man in so vielen Jahren aufgebaut hat? 

Zur AfD .. es wird sich zeigen, wie sich diese Partei im Europaparlament etablieren wird. Lucke meinte ja schon, dass man nur Freunde finden möchte, aber bestimmt nicht bei rechtspopulistischen Parteien. Wenn sie es doch tun, versieben sie sich ihr Vertrauen denke doch sehr stark und dann wars das wohl mit der nächsten Europawahl.  Auch wenn ich skeptisch bin, ob man davon überhaupt soviel mitbekommen wird, vom ganzen Politikzirkus.

Zu Die Partei .. lustig sind sie schon, bisschen Satire ist doch auch nicht verkehrt. Aber das einzige was sie wohl wirklich können ist komische Wahlplakate erfinden.  In der Politik haben die nichts verloren.


----------



## sfc (25. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Funktionierende Demokratie fußt auf mündigen, gebildeten Bürgern, die ihre Wahlentscheidung gut informiert treffen. Wenn eine Partei nur durch Täuschung und Populismus Wähler auf ihre Seite zieht, hat das mit erfolgreicher Demokratie wenig zu tun, diese Partei hat sich einen demokratischen Wahlerfolg wort-wörtlich "nicht verdient". Das festzuhalten ist somit umgekehrt nicht anti-demokratisch - es ist allenfalls unzutreffend, wenn die Partei eben doch Inhalte zu bieten hat.



Wie würdest du denn beispielsweise die Behauptung diverser Politiker der etablierten Parteien einordnen, demzufolge Kritik an der aktuellen Politik der EU per se Europafeindlichkeit ist und die Alternative Krieg wäre? Ist das nicht auch Täuschung und Populismus? Demnach hätten auch Grüne, Linke, SPD, CDU/CSU und FDP keine Stimmen verdient. MMn ist es ziemlich heuchlerisch auschließlich der AfD Populismus anzukreiden. Den pflegen die etablierten Parteien genauso. Ob das bei der AfD am Ende nur heiße Luft war, lässt sich erst in ein paar Jahren festhalten. Zugegen: Wunder erwarte ich keine. Vorm Vierten Reich brauch man sich aber auch nicht fürchten.


----------



## Kondar (26. Mai 2014)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Entweder du hast das Tool falsch bedient, was recht unwahrscheinlich ist, da man ja nur seine Einstellung zu den gegebenen Themen und die Gewichtung angeben muss, oder du hast mehr mit der NPD gemeinsam als du denkst.
> Bei mir hatten sie 59% und somit 9% mehr als die CDU, was aber hauptsächlich durch Themen wie Snowden etc entstanden ist. Man kann recht schnell zu hohen Prozenten (70+) mit den rechten Parteien kommen wenn man sich gegen Einwanderung und Euro stellt.


 
Nur zur Info :
Meine Mutter kommt aus Brasilien.
Das da eine rechte Partei in meinem Fokus landet ist sehr sehr klein.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich finde DIE PARTEI gut, da sie eben hinter einem lustigen Programm eine gute Politische Ausrichtung vertritt.


Um 5:45

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...vor-rechten-in-europa-waechst_id_3871694.html

Diese Aussage finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

442 schrieb:


> Zur AfD .. es wird sich zeigen, wie sich diese Partei im Europaparlament etablieren wird. Lucke meinte ja schon, dass man nur Freunde finden möchte, aber bestimmt nicht bei rechtspopulistischen Parteien. Wenn sie es doch tun, versieben sie sich ihr Vertrauen denke doch sehr stark


 
In Anbetracht dessen, dass sie wohl viele Protestwähler angezogen haben, stellt sich die Frage, ob deren Wähler überhaupt wissen, wo andere europäische Parteien im Spektrum liegen?




sfc schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn beispielsweise die Behauptung diverser Politiker der etablierten Parteien einordnen, demzufolge Kritik an der aktuellen Politik der EU per se Europafeindlichkeit ist und die Alternative Krieg wäre? Ist das nicht auch Täuschung und Populismus?


 
Die Behauptung "Kritik ist per se ..." ist eigentlich immer populistisch. Habe ich so aber noch nicht gehört.


----------



## LalalukaOC (26. Mai 2014)

Na ja ihren Platz Platz haben sie jetzt bekommen den wollen sie ja mit 55 Menschen füllen indem sie immer wieder zurücktreten. XD


----------



## Monsjo (26. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt, sie werden ein Dorn im Arsch der normalen Politiker sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (26. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Computer sagt Nein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diese blöden Deutschen. Da machen wir ihnen seit Jahrhunderten immer wieder ihr Land kaputt und ständig rappeln die sich auf...

Wer im übrigen meint die EU-Parlamentswahl wäre  :

Über 80% der national verabschiedeten Gesetze sind nur Umsetzungen von EU-Richtlinien, die aufgrund der Verpflichtungen des Vertrages zur Europäischen Union in die deutschen Gesetze übernommen worden sind.


----------



## MonKAY (26. Mai 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> Nur zur Info :
> Meine Mutter kommt aus Brasilien.
> Das da eine rechte Partei in meinem Fokus landet ist sehr sehr klein.


 Ich wollte dir nicht unterstellen Rechts zu sein. Viele Themen im Wahl-O-Maten haben ja nicht einmal eine Verbindung zu Ausländerpolitik usw. es ist nicht schwer bei so allgemeinen Themen Übereinstimmungen mit Parteien zu finden, die man nie wählen würde.
Wichtig ist doch eher die Stellungnahme der Parteien zu den Themen zu wissen, die einem selbst wichtig sind. Die prozentuale Übereinstimmung ist auch nicht bindend und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich die generelle Ausrichtung einer PArtei anzuschauen bevor er sein Kreuz macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

Diese 80%, die durch die Medien geistern, beziehen sich nur auf 1-2 kleine Bereiche der Gesetzgebung. Insgesamt sind es afaik <20%. (man denke nur an die gesamte Finanzpolitik in allen Ressorts. Finanzen machen gefühlte 99% der politischen Debatte aus und abseits von ein paar Subventionslimitierungen gibt es da gar keine EU-Vorgaben, weil sich da kein Staat reinreden lassen will)


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese 80%, die durch die Medien geistern, beziehen sich nur auf 1-2 kleine Bereiche der Gesetzgebung. Insgesamt sind es afaik <20%. (man denke nur an die gesamte Finanzpolitik in allen Ressorts. Finanzen machen gefühlte 99% der politischen Debatte aus und abseits von ein paar Subventionslimitierungen gibt es da gar keine EU-Vorgaben, weil sich da kein Staat reinreden lassen will)



Selbst ein Gesetz, dass aus Brüssel kommt und in die deutsche Gesetzgebung einfließt, ist eines zuviel.

Es widerspricht ganz eindeutig dem Gedanken von Artikel 20 GG. Wir wählen unser Parlament, damit es für uns Gesetze macht. Die europäische Kommision (die ja letztendlich die Exektuvie in der EU ist) wähle ich ja gar nicht, sprich die Wahl gestern war sowieso eine Farce.


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbst ein Gesetz, dass aus Brüssel kommt und in die deutsche Gesetzgebung einfließt, ist eines zuviel.


 Nö, denn ohne EU weite Gesetze könnte man die EU gleich sein lassen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es widerspricht ganz eindeutig dem Gedanken von Artikel 20 GG. Wir wählen unser Parlament, damit es für uns Gesetze macht. Die europäische Kommision (die ja letztendlich die Exektuvie in der EU ist) wähle ich ja gar nicht, sprich die Wahl gestern war sowieso eine Farce.


Dann muss man eben das GG anpassen. 
Dass die EU in vielen Punkten viel zu intransparent und undemokratisch ist ist jedoch mehr als nur klar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Mai 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Nö, denn ohne EU weite Gesetze könnte man die EU gleich sein lassen.



Merkwürdig, die EU (und ihre Vorgängerorganisationen) haben doch auch vorher wunderbar funktioniert, warum also unbedingt der Vertrag von Lissabon? (Zumal das nachwievor höchst undemokratisch war, die Iren haben DAGEGEN gestimmt, also hat man dann nochmal in Irland abstimmen lassen, hey das ist "Demokratie" made by EU)



> Dann muss man eben das GG anpassen.
> Dass die EU in vielen Punkten viel zu intransparent und undemokratisch ist ist jedoch mehr als nur klar.



Achso, also anstatt die EU demokratischer zu machen, schlägst du vor das GG undemokratischer zu machen? Anders kann ich deinen Vorschlag nicht verstehen, den Artikel 20 GG anzupassen.

Aber angesichts deines "Demokratieverständnisses" verwundert es nicht, warum die EU sich rausnehmen kann, was sie zurzeit tut.


----------



## ich111 (26. Mai 2014)

Vorher war es nicht wirklich anders: Die Parlamente haben dann das EU Gesetz so gut wie 1zu1 übernommen

Und ich hab einige Probleme mit der EU: Privatisierungszwang bei vielen Dingen, TTIP..

Diese würden sich alle mit mehr Mitbestimmung und Transparenz relativ gut lösen lassen


----------



## LalalukaOC (26. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, die EU (und ihre Vorgängerorganisationen) haben doch auch vorher wunderbar funktioniert, warum also unbedingt der Vertrag von Lissabon? (Zumal das nachwievor höchst undemokratisch war, die Iren haben DAGEGEN gestimmt, also hat man dann nochmal in Irland abstimmen lassen, hey das ist "Demokratie" made by EU)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hast du vollkommen Recht!!!
Es funktioniert und mit Idee Europa zu vereinen sind zwar schon die Römer gescheitert aber man sollte es heutzutage wenigstens mal versuchen.
Weil weiter zu allem was die großen Streithähne USA oder Russland sagen ja und Amen zu sagen (so wie jetzt) ist einfach nicht der richtige Weg die EU sollte sich nicht bemuttern lassen.
Und damit das klappt müssen halt Gesetze Europa weit durchgesetzt werden. Das dauert halt ein wenig länger und deswegen sollte man das Europaparlament mal machen lassen (meine Meinung) da kann schon was sehr gutes rauskommen.
Das Europaparlament kann viel erreichen und ich glaube die ganzen "Rechten" alla NPD und Front National können da gar nicht so viel zerstören außer ihr Image und da weine ich denen echt nicht hinterher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die europäische Kommision (die ja letztendlich die Exektuvie in der EU ist) wähle ich ja gar nicht, sprich die Wahl gestern war sowieso eine Farce.



Eine Exekutive macht keine Gesetze und wird z.B. auch laut deutschem Grundgesetzt nicht gewählt. (Genaugenommen wäre mir gar kein Land bekannt, dass die Exekutive direkt wählt, auch wenn es viele gibt, die deren Vorsitzenden wählen lassen)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, die EU (und ihre Vorgängerorganisationen) haben doch auch vorher wunderbar funktioniert, warum also unbedingt der Vertrag von Lissabon?


 
Die EU nach dem Vertrag von Lissabon ist genauso eine auf mulitlateralen Abkommen basierende Gemeinschaft, wie zuvor und Brüssel hat weiterhin nur Richtlinienkompetenz. Es wird von den Mitgliedsstaaten erwartet, dass sie sich an diese Richtlinien halten, wenn sie dabei bleiben wollen - aber das war zuvor nicht anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Exekutive macht keine Gesetze und wird z.B. auch laut deutschem Grundgesetzt nicht gewählt. (Genaugenommen wäre mir gar kein Land bekannt, dass die Exekutive direkt wählt, auch wenn es viele gibt, die deren Vorsitzenden wählen lassen)



Gut das war unglücklich formuliert. Was ich meine, wenn ich z.b. den Bundestag wähle, dann wähle ich letztendlich auch ein Parlament, das was zu entscheiden hat. Das ich auch in Deutschland nicht die Exekutive direkt wähle, ist mir bewusst (übrigens auch eine Sauerei, die mal geändert gehört, aber das ist ein anderes Thema)

Das EU-Parlament hingegen das ich "wählen" darf, hat quasi gar keine Macht sondern darf brav abnicken, was die Komission und der Ministerrat sich so ausdenken. Das ist, was zutiefst undemokratisch an der EU ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das EU-Parlament hingegen das ich "wählen" darf, hat quasi gar keine Macht sondern darf brav abnicken, was die Komission und der Ministerrat sich so ausdenken. Das ist, was zutiefst undemokratisch an der EU ist.


 
Das ist ja aber von den nationalen Regierungen so gewollt denn die wollen schließlich keine Macht abgeben sondern die Kontrolle behalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber von den nationalen Regierungen so gewollt denn die wollen schließlich keine Macht abgeben sondern die Kontrolle behalten.



Gut, aber dann fehlt es dieser EU an demokratischer Legitimation durch den Souverän. Das ist durchaus zu kritisieren. Ich bin nich gegen die EU, nur gegen die EU in dieser Form.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das EU-Parlament hingegen das ich "wählen" darf, hat quasi gar keine Macht sondern darf brav abnicken, was die Komission und der Ministerrat sich so ausdenken. Das ist, was zutiefst undemokratisch an der EU ist.


 
Tjo - es sind die nationalen Parlamente, die das ändern können. Und es gibt durchaus auch Parteien in Deutschland, die eine Stärkung des EU-Parlamentes befürworten.
Jetzt ist der nationale Souverän gefragt...
(und der wählt Mutti  )


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, aber dann fehlt es dieser EU an demokratischer Legitimation durch den Souverän. Das ist durchaus zu kritisieren. Ich bin nich gegen die EU, nur gegen die EU in dieser Form.


 
Dann beschwere dich nicht bei der EU sondern kritisiere das nationale Parlament der Mitgliedsstaaten bzw. wähle die Partei die das ändern will.
Die "Volksparteien" wollen jedenfalls nichts ändern.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (5. Juni 2014)

Martin Sonneborn genießt meine bedingungslose Liebe und Unterwerfung!


----------



## Fr4t3llo (12. Juni 2014)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Martin Sonneborn genießt meine bedingungslose Liebe und Unterwerfung!


 
 Meinst du das ernst? Ich finde es gut das sie sich so etwas trauen.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juni 2014)

Wir sind im Internet, hier gibt es keine Ironie.


----------



## SuguA (17. Juni 2014)

Die PARTEI -> seriöser als CDU, SPD und der REST. Sämtliche Kritik an der die PARTEI kann gerne an die FDP geschickt werden


----------



## Sugu1 (17. Juni 2014)

DIE PARTEI ist eine seriöse politische Partei. Sie ist die Partei der extremen Mitte. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Parteien hält sie auch ihre Versprechen.
Hoffen wir dass sie die Spaßparteien im Bundestag bald ersetzt.


----------

